
Ask HN: Stripe Atlas in Germany? - john_dox
I have launched a business a couple of months ago and I&#x27;m now getting my first paying customers.<p>Currently I&#x27;m running a sole proprietorship for this, but I want to find a legal construct that takes the liability off of me.<p>My customers are from around the world, but mostly from the US (80%). They pay in USD.<p>I&#x27;m living in Germany and I plan to stay here.<p>Any tips on creating a Delaware C-Corp through Stripe Atlas in Germany? Do I need to create a german branch of the company (Zweigniederlassung)?
======
MarkCole
Rather than creating a foreign corporation, why not create a German one?

A GmbH (Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung) is limited liability but
requires a starting capital of €25.000. However a UG (Unternehmergesellschaft)
also has limited liability and a €1 starting capital. With a UG 25% of the
profits need to be retained until you acquire €25.000 and can convert to a
GmbH.

You would have to consult someone else regarding the Zweigniederlassung but I
would imagine so as you'll need to be able to pay into the German tax system
to pay your payroll/health insurance contributions/pension.

